# Kathleen Edwards



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

From Kathleen’s FB post:

THREE NEW SHOWS JUST ANNOUNCED! 
Opening for the legendary John Prine in August! 
Tickets available now!!

Aug 6: Queen Elizabeth Theatre, Vancouver, BC - https://bit.ly/2EhhBPP
Aug 8: Banff Centre for Arts, Banff, AB - Get Seats!
Aug 9 - Arts Commons - Calgary, AB - John Prine | Arts Commons

I love her. Correction, I’m in love with her.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

so close to Edmonton but a no show. I wonder if she hasn’t gotten over our break-up yet..,,


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m guessing she always leaves her number when she plays the local hall but you don’t return the call.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

She has a coffee shop near our end of the city. I guess the staff who prepare the muffins and such grumble that they make the dough and she gets the glory.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If she wants to hit the big time she’s gonna have to write a song about Nipigon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> She has a coffee shop near our end of the city. I guess the staff who prepare the muffins and such grumble that they make the dough and she gets the glory.


have you been to it? are the muffins good? how about the streusel?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

vadsy said:


> have you been to it? are the muffins good? how about the streusel?


Excellent flavour tones.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Her coffee shop is walking distance from my place. Great coffee and good food. She's hardly there though.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> so close to Edmonton but a no show. I wonder if she hasn’t gotten over our break-up yet..,,


 A hah. So you are Colin Cripps her ex husband. We are almost neighbours. I figured you were a Hamilton boy.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought he was 'the great one' to her McSorley ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> A hah. So you are Colin Cripps her ex husband. We are almost neighbours. I figured you were a Hamilton boy.


no. I’ve swapped gear stories with but I ain’t him


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yah Colin was a big part of her success when she broke onto the scene but like most good guitar players they get no credit to speak of if they are not fronting. She followed Terry Clark summer 2017 at Festival of Friends and it was half as good at best.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

his skill and tones are pretty wicked


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Colin is playing with Blue Rodeo now so he landed on his feet. Greg Keelor cooked his ears.


----------

